# Reformed Baptist catechisms



## buggy (Mar 11, 2010)

As of now I have only heard of Spurgeon's Catechism's as the only RB catechism, which is a derivation from the Westminster catechisms. 

Is there a "RB version" of the Heidelberg Catechism? I enjoy the HC very much due to its devotional quality.


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 11, 2010)

Historic Baptist Documents - Confessions, Catechisms, Creeds | The Reformed Reader

Scroll down aways and there's a list of Baptist catechisms. Google the ones that catch your interest.


----------



## asc (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the link. This question has actually been on my mind lately. Does anyone have experience using one of these catechisms? Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 12, 2010)

We use the Desiring God developed catechism. It is a derivation of Spurgeon's, which is a derivation of Keach.


----------



## KMK (Mar 12, 2010)

I have been using Spurgeon's for our Sunday evening Bible Study.


----------



## Jen (Mar 12, 2010)

buggy said:


> Is there a "RB version" of the Heidelberg Catechism? I enjoy the HC very much due to its devotional quality.


 
That would be the Orthodox Catechism (1680). It's been republished in True Confessions (ed. by James Renihan)


----------



## KMK (Mar 12, 2010)

Jen said:


> buggy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a "RB version" of the Heidelberg Catechism? I enjoy the HC very much due to its devotional quality.
> ...


 
Thanks, Jen! That looks veerrrry interesting.

-----------

It is cheaper to get it at the WSCAL Bookstore here: http://www.wscal.edu/bookstore/store/details.php?id=1704


----------

